# newborns back legs question



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I've never seen this in my kids before. Just had twins born about 2 hours ago and the hind legs aren't sturdy. They can stand normal and can walk but I see the legs bow inwards every once in a while & it gives the appearance of them being broken--but they aren't. Any ideas..I tried googling quick but nothing is popping up quickly & I thought maybe someone on here has dealt with it.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you have any Bo-Se? You have to get it from your vet...but...it'll fix that right up! Congrats on the kids! I'm waiting right now...kids soon...yeah!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Selenium deficiencies can do it. Don't worry...if they are standing fine, they will straighten out within a few days. Give them a bit of BoSe. It's usually nothing to worry about. :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yup they need a *little* BoSe.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, BoSe. Although I've had a bunch like that and they correct themselves in about 12-24 hours without BoSe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Same here..both boys born a few days ago were a bit unsteady like that, by the next day however both were fine and their legs were normal so I didn't use the Selenium/E gel I have


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

And what did you put in the water to get all girls? Come on, fess up


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

RunAround said:


> And what did you put in the water to get all girls? Come on, fess up


 :laugh: Yes share!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lol, I actually need a fair amount of boys this year from certain does(others I need all girls though), but still VERY jealous, can't help it!!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Same happened to mine but after a day or so it corrected itself. Your babies are beautiful btw...


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone  I was hoping it was something simple. I don't have any BoSe but will have to get some for future use I guess!
Well, Tinker is in the kidding stall now & I think Mia will be right behind her--hopefully they won't kid at the same time. Might be another triple kidding day! I'll get pics of the newest kids up by tomorrow--I like to give them a little time dry up & get steady.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like you are very busy....yes.... I'd give a Bo-se shot...you can also brace the weak legs...to help them mend....but make it to where.. the baby can get up and down.... :thumb:


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

I just had this happen too! i gave the lil guy 1/8 cc of bo se. He was born at 1am last night and is still struggling. he got colostrum at 2:15ish and then this morning i held him up so he coud nurse again. I'm concerned it might be floppy kid because it seems like his front legs now are getting a little less coordinated as well. 
Momma tried to push both him and his one sister out at the same time. i told her while that is very impressive maybe just one kid at a time would be fine. I thought maybe he might have got a little squished. Anybody have any other thoughts on this, or have any other ideas on how to help with guy? If it is floppy i'd give him pepto and thiamine right?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Boeredinoh, if you think this is fks, check out the other thread on this subject. fks is an immediate emergency situation that requires a different protocol then just a "weak" newborn. I hope it's not fks. You can start your own topic and others will help with diagnosis, if you can't get kid to a vet asap. Prayers for you and your kid.


----------



## boeredinoh (Sep 3, 2009)

Thank you Di! I watched him all day yesterday, and finally last night he started standing on his own. I'm sure now it was just weak back legs, but thank you so much for reminding me how important it is to treat floppy kid as an emergency and not as a "ehhh i think it's this."


----------

